# zu große Applets



## freez (20. Jul 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe gehört, daß man teile von Applets auf dem lokalen Rechner ablegen kann, damit die ladezeiten nicht zu hoch sind.

Also:
ich habe ein recht großes Applet ... wie schaffe ich es, daß auch ein Modemuser akzeptable Ladezeiten hat? Ich habe noch nicht mal einen Ansatz, nach was ich suchen soll.

Danke schon mal
Freez


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Jul 2005)

Der allererste Ansatz sollte immer sein, ein Applet in ein jar-Archiv zu packen. Durch die Kompression werden die .class-Dateien des Applets schon in ihrer Größe verringert, woraus kürzere Ladezeiten resultieren.


----------



## freez (20. Jul 2005)

danke

soweit ist mir das schon klar ... aber das Archiv ist immernoch zu groß und für Modembesitzer unzumutbar.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Jul 2005)

Nimm doch Webstart...


----------



## freez (21. Jul 2005)

webstart? was ist das? Bringt das Vorteile was ladezeiten betrifft. Hat das Nachteile?
Wo kann ich genaueres darüber nachlesen?


----------



## Sky (21. Jul 2005)

freez hat gesagt.:
			
		

> webstart? was ist das?


Kurz gesagt: Ein User läd sich einmal das jar-File runter und beim nächsten mal wird geprüft, ob der User das aktuellste benutzt. Falls ja, wird es vom lokalem Rechner gestartet; ansonsten muss es wieder runtergeladen werden.



			
				freez hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bringt das Vorteile was ladezeiten betrifft. Hat das Nachteile?


Alles was einen Vorteil mit sich bringt, hat natürlich auch Nachteile; lies Dir mal die Doku durch...



			
				freez hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo kann ich genaueres darüber nachlesen?


http://java.sun.com/products/javawebstart/


----------



## freez (21. Jul 2005)

Danke erstmal


----------



## freez (23. Jul 2005)

scheint echt eine gute Möglichkeit zu sein.

Nur noch eine Frage: kann man die Anwendung dann auch im Browserfenster laufen lassen? So läuft die ja immer im Extra Fenster, was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe.


----------



## MPW (26. Jul 2005)

1. das
2. nicht für Linux(wobei da eh die meisten DSL haben, da LInux nur cracks haben)
3. Mach halt ein schönes Bitte-Warten-Fenster, während das Applet geladen wird, Windows-user sind das gewohnt.

Wie groß ist es denn???


----------



## freez (27. Jul 2005)

Das ganze Packet ist fast 1MB groß.


----------



## MPW (27. Jul 2005)

oh, das nervt dann schon...kann man das nicht so machen, dass du aus einem ersten Applet was schonmal die wichtigen Sachen darstellt - und ein zweites was spätere Teile nachlädt?


----------



## freez (28. Jul 2005)

Habe ich auch schon daran gedacht. mal schauen. Aber die Grafiken müssten zum größten Teil da sein. Und das ist schon ein Batzen. Naja, ich denke das mit dem Webstart ist schon ne gute Möglichkeit. Vielleicht mache ich beides. Webstart und Applet. Da kann sich der User das aussuchen, was er laden möchte.


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Jul 2005)

Naja eigentlich würde es keinen großen Unterschied machen...


----------



## Sky (29. Jul 2005)

freez hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber die Grafiken müssten zum größten Teil da sein. Und das ist schon ein Batzen. Naja, ich denke das mit dem Webstart ist schon ne gute Möglichkeit.


 Sag mal, wie viele MB von deinem Applet sind denn Grafiken und welches Format benutzt Du?


----------

